# Nike+ iPod WTF ?



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

There was a handy little Nike+ iPod app that came with my iPhone 3GS that is mysteriously absent from the list of available apps for my iPhone 4S. It doesn't even show up under sync options and wasn't pre=loaded on the 4S like it was on the 3GS. I found a Nike+ GPS app, but it does not appear to have iTunes integrated into it and is more focussed on running routes. Anybody know what happened here?

For the record, it still shows as a built-in app for iPod Touch. 

Apple - iPod touch - Get fit and stay motivated with Nike + iPod.

Update: looks like there is iTunes integration on Nike+ GPS after all. Still odd that the original app seems to have disappeared for new iPhones though.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

It used to have to be enabled check in the settings app.

Toward the bottom with all the settings for other apps, there used to be a Nike+ setting that could turn it on. I don't have an iPhone 4S but it's there on the 4.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably more and more users just disable it, so they finally dropped altogether?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Dr_AL said:


> It used to have to be enabled check in the settings app.
> 
> Toward the bottom with all the settings for other apps, there used to be a Nike+ setting that could turn it on. I don't have an iPhone 4S but it's there on the 4.


Ah yes, you are correct, sir! There it is. And now it appears, just like it used to. Thanks. What a great resource this forum is.


----------

